# best and cheapest place to stay in the Dubai Marina area?



## topgun129 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi,

I'm currently looking at renting a 1 bedroom or studio in the Dubai marina area. Is it possible to get something for less than $650 USD per month? Also any building that you would recommend or stay away from? I'm looking for something close to Dubai Media City.

Thanks!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You'll need to double that budget for the Marina. That's Discovery Gardens territory.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

28500AED/year will bring you to the famous "International City".


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I do know 4 guys who are splitting a 4 bedroom in JBR for 25,000 each, but no way would you be living alone.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

They got a 4 bedroom apartment in JBR for 100k? I'd hate to see the state that's in!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> They got a 4 bedroom apartment in JBR for 100k? I'd hate to see the state that's in!


I was a bit surprised at only 100k but they have been here for a few years, lower floor. I haven't been over myself, but he was practically drooling at my view, so who knows what its like.


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Best and cheapest - any oxymoron surely?


----------

